# UK Rape Victim Jailed in Dubai



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dubai waiter rapes British girl – then SHE and fiance are held for illegal sex | The Sun |News


----------



## geneva (Oct 29, 2009)

I read the article. It's scary. I feel sorry for the girl. You hear stories like that. It's the law here that you cannot have sex without being married. Unfortunatelly there's no mercy and it's not right but that's their law. I hope something change soon.


----------



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

This place disgusts me, so glad i'm movin back to the UK next month!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess its their law and their country. If people chose to live there I assume they know that??

However, rape is also against the law there isnt it??.............

Jo xxx


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

I'm not even going to read that article- it's published by that recycled-toilet paper excuse for a newspaper. A newspaper run by an Australian pornographer too.

I don't see why they would pupblish it if not for sensationalist rubbish to get curtain-twitchers uset.

Some victim of a crime turns out to have been committing an unrelated crime. They get prosecuted for the second crime. BIG DEAL.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

From that, can I take that newspaper isnt governed and monitored by the UAE newspaper and actually report news and what is going on in UAE? 

You dont seem to like porn...

One terrible horrible dispicable (spelling ?? ) crime, the other is a crime here, but no where near the same. I truly hope that the punishments are not anywhere near the same and he actually is convicted for his crime of rape and not for having sex.


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

No- it's a piece of rubbish printed in the UK for semi-literate yobs who retend to take an interest in world affairs.
They don't repport on anythng- they give a biased opinion on events, and have been known to make up things to sensationalise non-events or to skew public oppinion: ie to increase sales.

And you're correct, I don't like pornographers.

Just in case anyone wonders, I wish the girl the best and I hope things work out for her.

And as for the rapist, he'll be having an 'interesting' time in prison. That suits me.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Seven Seas said:


> No- it's a piece of rubbish printed in the UK for semi-literate yobs who retend to take an interest in world affairs.
> They don't repport on anythng- they give a biased opinion on events, and have been known to make up things to sensationalise non-events or to skew public oppinion: ie to increase sales.
> 
> And you're correct, I don't like pornographers.
> ...


I agree the 'redtop' The Sun isnt quality - BUT it is the biggest selling newspaper in the UK and all the editors are ex Oxbridge...

That being the case - the story is really what I was highlighting, not the proprietor/publisher/journalist/business model of The Sun/etc/etc

On the subject of Mr Murdoch - I am afraid there arent that many media outlets that are not part of his conglomerate.

SevenSeas - you seem quite bitter about the masses that inhabit the UK - but I bet you enjoyed your time there and your instant 2 year work permit on arrival at Heathrow....WITHOUT a medical check ! The Empire still looks after its own !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was hoping that it was a place I could read what actually happens here. Oh well...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seven Seas said:


> And as for the rapist, he'll be having an 'interesting' time in prison. That suits me.


Leaving aside the arguments here - victim and boyfriend will get 3 months and deportation btw - the jails here are not like UK, the "Rapist" if convicted will have status there, as it's a crime against woman, and some of the inhabitants will actually applaud him.

This ain't the UK.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What a vacation that couple had...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Leaving aside the arguments here - victim and boyfriend will get 3 months and deportation btw - the jails here are not like UK, the "Rapist" if convicted will have status there, as it's a crime against woman, and some of the inhabitants will actually applaud him.
> 
> This ain't the UK.


And theres no way the British Embassy can intervene ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> And theres no way the British Embassy can intervene ?


The Embassy can't do anything except tell you what your rights are - not much sadly! They can give you a list of lawyers and ensure you're treated in the same manner to the other prisoners, but they can't do anything to get you out of jail.

When in Rome....


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> The Embassy can't do anything except tell you what your rights are - not much sadly! They can give you a list of lawyers and ensure you're treated in the same manner to the other prisoners, but they can't do anything to get you out of jail.
> 
> When in Rome....


I read the article on Sun online too and i think it is disgusting.

The MAIN reason that police in Dubai are being even harder on this girl is because even though she is BRITISH....she is of PAKISTANI (MUSLIM) decent....and that is ticking them off even more. According to the article (they interviewed the victim's cell mate) the police were asking the victim how she likes it in bed etc etc (not relevant to the case at all).

The British Consulate is TRYING to help, but it's bloody hard for them there. The victim told her cellmate that she was worried that maybe the Syrian raper had made her pregnant or infected her with an STD, so with the help of the British Consulate, the authorities in Dubai finally gave in and did offer her the morning after pill (a few days after) and a STD test etc.

This is very sad...a couple who went their so the BF could propose to her and after she said yes they celebrated, drank to much, went to the bathroom and was semi-aware of what was happening to her.

Next day she remembered what happened and her BF and her went to the police station....and this is what happened.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So, the moral of the story... dont come to Dubai for vacation. I hope this story is being picked up in the uk and Europe and ran in the national newspapers there. 

I would think Dubai really couldnt afford much of any bad press... at all. 

They got some bills to pay...


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> I agree the 'redtop' The Sun isnt quality - BUT it is the biggest selling newspaper in the UK and all the editors are ex Oxbridge...
> 
> That being the case - the story is really what I was highlighting, not the proprietor/publisher/journalist/business model of The Sun/etc/etc
> 
> ...


Yes, the Sun is the highest-selling newsppaper in the UK
Yes, it is staffed at senior levels by ublic school w**kstains.
Yes, this story is referring to a real incident. 

Having no other sources of information on this crime, I don't know how skewed the reporting is, but I do know it IS biased and that there is an editorial agenda behind the way it was portrayed. 

And their business model is very successful, British society being what it is, this kind of trash always succeeds. I guess it's the same in most countries.

Yes, I had a good time in the UK. Lots to see and do. Why do you ask?


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> ...the "Rapist" if convicted will have status there, as it's a crime against woman, and some of the inhabitants will actually applaud him.


Are you speaaking from experience or did you just make that up?


----------



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

This story has also been printed by the guardian and the times so its certainly no fabrication in anyway! being from Liverpool I dislike the sun newspaper more anyone!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Seven Seas said:


> Yes, the Sun is the highest-selling newsppaper in the UK
> Yes, it is staffed at senior levels by ublic school w**kstains.
> Yes, this story is referring to a real incident.
> 
> ...


the same story is now in the National
Woman arrested after rape claim for illegal sex and drinking - The National Newspaper
would it still be a trashy story/biased reporting etc etc ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> So, the moral of the story... dont come to Dubai for vacation. I hope this story is being picked up in the uk and Europe and ran in the national newspapers there.
> 
> I would think Dubai really couldnt afford much of any bad press... at all.
> 
> They got some bills to pay...


Dubai has its laws and principles tho. They're different from ours but they should be respected - and if they're not, well its ok I guess as long as you're not found out. Very few people DONT know about them or the consequences. I know how we'd feel in the UK if/when foreigners go there and abuse and flout our laws.

Jo xxx


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Seven Seas said:


> No- it's a piece of rubbish printed in the UK for *semi-literate* yobs who *retend* to take an interest in world affairs.
> They don't *repport* on anythng- they give a biased opinion on events, and have been known to make up things to sensationalise non-events or to skew public *oppinion*:* ie* to increase sales.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seven Seas said:


> Are you speaaking from experience or did you just make that up?


Not from personal experience of central jail no, but i do know of people who've been there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Now perhaps some people will take the comments about cohabitation etc seriously?

It is unfair, but this is not the West. 

-


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Now perhaps some people will take the comments about cohabitation etc seriously?
> 
> It is unfair, but this is not the West.
> 
> -


That's the moral of the story.

I'm glad my tyops amuse some people.

Who said the Guardian wasn't rubbish?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I must say you need your head examined if you feel the need to drink till you pass out, in a muslim country.

It's obviously a crime she got raped, but she could've just as easily been robbed or something. 

As for people trying to justify the Sun as anything other than toilet paper, it astounds me that such ignorance exists.

I am all for negative press though, keeps the chavs away and drives rental prices down.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

M123 said:


> I must say you need your head examined if you feel the need to drink till you pass out, in a muslim country.
> 
> It's obviously a crime she got raped, but she could've just as easily been robbed or something.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Dubai is a soft destination where the chavs and chancers turn up in their hoards, behave like a night out in Blackpool, the press get hold of it and the next thing you know - Dubai gets labelled.

I would hazard a guess that most chavs have not lived outside of the UK before coming here.

Look what they did to Spain !!

When you have cheap flights, you have chavs.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Seven Seas, sounds like you are somewhat bitter about a number of things......... could Mummy and Daddy not afford public school for you? I think generalising like that shows considerable ignorance!!

I read this story in both the British and local press, obviously feel for those involved, but is also just more Dubai bashing fodder which the British press seem to thrive on at present!!

I wonder do they hotels not have a responsibility here in that they are allowing non-married couples to commit offences under their roof? Will do wonders for Dubai tourism industry just when it needs another kick in the teeth!!!


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the concern D1, but I do have the advantage of a private education.


And yes, the hotel will be uncomfortably probed as part of this investigation.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seven Seas said:


> And yes, the hotel will be uncomfortably probed as part of this investigation.


A bit like the victim then...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> A bit like the victim then...


Ouch1 Now, now


----------

